# My workshop tour



## hermetic (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi PPL! just uploaded my workshop tour , which is really "the story so far". The fabric of the building is complete, as is the internal fitting out, and I am well on with restoring the machinery! Hope you enjoy it, comments welcome, and please subscribe if you like it
Phil
East Yorkshire
UK.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKf...ltBjj7MWtdjWA?


----------

